

Precog is being open-sourced - chrisdinn
http://precog.com/

======
spenczar5
Relevant: This comes on the heels of their acquisition by RichRelevance last
month ([http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/richrelevance-acquires-
prec...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/richrelevance-acquires-precog-to-
add-large-scale-analytics-engine-to-e-commerce-personalization-platform/)).

------
phdtree
What is Precog? Why this is being upvoted? Anyone care to explain a bit?

~~~
pufuwozu
I worked on Precog. Here's my explanation:

It's an analytics platform for big data. Basically, you upload lots of JSON,
use the custom language ([http://quirrel-lang.org/](http://quirrel-lang.org/))
for analytical queries and the platform will handle efficient storage and
querying of your data.

There are also has extras like a library for charting and reporting query
responses using JavaScript and an IDE for writing Quirrel and uploading data.

~~~
JulianMorrison
How does this compare to rethinkdb (sharding, map-reduce, indexes, queries and
joins on JSON data)?

~~~
ddorian43
columnar storage, compression etc

~~~
JulianMorrison
Interesting, so precog breaks JSON objects into columns dot-named by their
path. I wonder how rethink does it, internally?

------
tlrobinson
At this point I would not have been surprised if "PRECOG" was a codename for
another NSA program.

Fortunately this looks much more benign and pretty cool.

~~~
pekk
It would be really easy to write a bot to make a snarky political reference
regarding the NSA on every new article regardless of its content.

------
rurban
But I cannot find his previous open-sourced tool anymore, UNA.

